# BOG seeds



## Mr Spliff (May 29, 2006)

Since overgrown shut down im having trouble finding some bog seeds or any bubblegum/bubbleberry strain. Any ideas where i should look?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2006)

*Whats up Mr Spliff. I just sent you a PM with a link to where you can find his seeds. *


----------



## Mr Spliff (May 29, 2006)

thanx for that nice site. nice forum on there aswell think ill register soon. i havent been able to find a good forum since overgrown.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

You found it here.


----------

